# Pas possible de consulter mes mails hors de chez moi ....



## fbassman (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voici mon problème :

j'ai un IMAC G3 POWER PC 500, qui tourne sous OS X3.9 et j'ai une connexion internet Orange.

Chez moi tout va bien, je peut donc lire ma messagerie (via mail ou le site d'orange), mais dès que je veux me connecter à mon travail ou ailleurs (sur le site d'Orange), c'est impossible, mon identifiant et mot de passe ne me mènent à rien (ils sont pourtant justes).

Que puis-je faire ?

D'autre part, j'ai depuis quelques temps des problèmes sur l'application Mail (version 1.3.11). Je peux répondre à certaines adresses, mais pas à d'autres sur lesquelles apparait un message d'erreur, ce qui m'oblige à passer par la messagerie Orange, ce qui est long et fastidieux. Je n'ai pas fait le détail de quelles adresses me posent problème, mais je dirais qu'elle ne sont pas "ciblées" sur un seul opérateur, mais plusieurs.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ntx (19 Octobre 2008)

fbassman a dit:


> Que puis-je faire ?


Si tu es sûr de ta méthode d'accès au site, c'est plutôt à Orange qu'il faudrait poser la question :rateau:


----------



## fbassman (19 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement. Pourtant j'utilise mon identifiant et le mot de passe qu'ils m'ont communiqué via sms.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2008)

en passant c'est quoi le message d'erreur Mail?


----------



## fbassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Ceci :


"Echec de la transmission du message.

Vérifiez que vous avez tapé correctement ladresse du message. Vérifiez les réglages de serveur SMTP dans les préférences Mail et les réglages avancés auprès de votre administrateur système.
La réponse du serveur a été : <*adresse mail posant problème*>: Relay access denied
Vous pouvez essayer deffectuer un envoi en passant par un serveur différent. Tous les messages utiliseront ce serveur jusquà la fermeture ou la modification des réglages réseau.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
j'ai l'impression qu'ici on évoque plusieurs problèmes differents

- souci de connexions
- soucis avec certains messages

Alors on va essayer de fouiller mais ca demande plus d'infos parce que là c'est  ultra imprécis
Allez hop on commence à demander ce que tu aurais du dire


les soucis de connexions ( difference boulot- maison) sont ils avec le MEME mac?

les connexions se font comment?
ethernet , wifi?

Au boulot y a t il des restrictions web? 
(et oui des entreprises bloquent certaines choses et pas forcement de maniere pro)
Au boulot le Fai c'est orange?

As tu testé 
- sur une autre session du mac
avec une adresse qui ne depende pas d'orange pour les serveurs , ni en pop ni en smtp
 tester avec une adresse gmail par exemple


----------



## fbassman (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai finalement peu de réponses....

1) Le soucis de connection se font avec un mac différent (un g5) au taff, et un pc (chez ma copine).

2) les connections sont toujours avec branchement (donc ethernet ?)

3) Je l'ignore. Toujours est il que d'autres collègues (qui utilisent des PC chez eux) n'ont aucun problème pour se connecter à leur boite mail perso.

4) J'ai  pas testé sur une autre session, d'ailleurs je me demande si j'en ai déjà crée une.
Pour les autres points, peut tu détailler, ç'est un peu du chinois pour moi.

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2008)

fbassman a dit:


> .../...dès que je veux me connecter à mon travail ou ailleurs (sur le site d'Orange), c'est impossible, mon identifiant et mot de passe ne me mènent à rien (ils sont pourtant justes).


Quel est le message que tu reçois en réponse lorsque tu tentes de te connecter ? Par quel moyen (quel logiciel, quel réseau) essayes-tu de te connecter ?

Es-tu sûr que tes identifiants et mot de passe utilisés sont bien ceux de ton compte de messagerie et pas ceux de connexion à l'internet (confusion relativement courante) ?



fbassman a dit:


> Je peux répondre à certaines adresses, mais pas à d'autres sur lesquelles apparait un message d'erreur, ce qui m'oblige à passer par la messagerie Orange, ce qui est long et fastidieux. Je n'ai pas fait le détail de quelles adresses me posent problème, mais je dirais qu'elle ne sont pas "ciblées" sur un seul opérateur, mais plusieurs.


D'après le message d'erreur que tu indiques, il semble que tes messages sont refusés soit parce que l'adresse du destinataire est mal renseignée, soit parce que ton paramétrage SMTP n'est pas le bon. 

Si c'est bien ça, commence par bien vérifier les adresses des destinataires (sont-ce toujours les mêmes qui posent problème ?) 

Peux-tu préciser si tu as plusieurs comptes de messagerie ou un seul ?

Le paramétrage SMTP renseigné dans les paramétrages du compte sont-ils bien ceux qui correspondent à ton FAI (Fournisseur d'Accès à l'Internet), c'est à dire à Orange ?


----------



## fbassman (20 Octobre 2008)

1) je ne reçois aucun messages, je rentre mes mots de passe et identifiant, et ça rame à n'en plus finir. Pas mes collègues.
2) Ce sont les mots de passe que m'a communiqué Orange, pour ma messagerie.
3) Ce sont des adresses que j'ai déjà utilisé, et aussi des nouvelles auquel je réponds. Certaines fonctionnent dans ce cas, et pas d'autres, de façon très aléatoire. Je dois donc passer (sur mon mac) via la messagerie orange, et là, tout fonctionne.
4) Il me semble n'avoir qu'une seul compte de messagerie, celle de MAIL et aussi celle d'Orange (identifiants differents) et aussi une Hotmail, que je n'utilise pas souvent dans le quotidien.
5) Je n'en sais rien... comment vérifier ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

bon 
pour essayer de compendre ( je dis bien essayer :rateau:)

tout est normal
SAUF depuis Mail mac avec certains  destinataires?

c'est ca?

----
parce que dans le flou artistique encore présent ( zoli , artistique mais on est sur un forum d'aide technique) c'est pas encore facile de diagnostiquer ce qui ne va pas si on n' a pas une vision claire de ce qui se passe

( et je sens gros comme une maison le plan adresse eronnée ou blacklistée)


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2008)

fbassman a dit:


> 1) je ne reçois aucun message, je rentre mes mots de passe et identifiant, et ça rame à n'en plus finir. Pas mes collègues.


Ah. Si je comprends bien, c'est au boulot que ça se passe. Toujours avec Mail sur Mac OS X 3.9 ?



fbassman a dit:


> Je dois donc passer (sur mon mac) via la messagerie orange, et là, tout fonctionne.


C'est à dire que, sur ton Mac, c'est avec Mail ou via Webmail sur Safari (ou autre navigateur) ?



fbassman a dit:


> 4) Il me semble n'avoir qu'une seul compte de messagerie, celle de MAIL et aussi celle d'Orange (identifiants differents)


S'agit-il d'une deuxième adresse de messagerie ou veux-tu parler cette fois des identifiants de connexion (qui n'ont aucun rapport direct avec la messagerie) ? 



fbassman a dit:


> et aussi une Hotmail, que je n'utilise pas souvent dans le quotidien.


Ce qui en fait donc deux (ou trois, voir ci-dessus). Est-ce que les problèmes surviendraient lorsque tu réponds à des messages qui ont été envoyés à ton adresse Hotmail ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

bon je suis rassuré y a pas que pour moi que c'est pas clair

peux tu reprendre à zero  ton exposé et etre précis?
on va laisser tes collegues de coté et uniquement s'occcuper de toi ok?

1- OU est le probleme?
sur un mac? un PC  au bureau ?  un autre mac au bureau?

consultation en ligne ou via logiciel Mail? autre logiciel?
 depuis un FAI orange ? ou pas?

2- quels comptes emails sont en cause?


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon je suis rassuré y a pas que pour moi que c'est pas clair


 

Espérons (pour lui) que fbassman arrive à nous détailler ça un peu mieux, parce que, pour le moment...


----------



## fbassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Ok, je vois que je n'ai pas été très clair. Donc mes problèmes : 

Chez moi (IMAC G3 OSX3.9) :

Sur mon application MAIL (version 1.3.11), je reçois bien tous mes mails, mais je ne peut répondre à tous; Sur certaines adresses, lorsque je veux répondre à mail, ou en envoyer un, l'application me refuse l'envoi (voir plus haut le message d'erreur). 
C'est un problème qui est apparu d'un seul coup (il y a peut être 3-4 mois); Des adresses que j'utilisait sans problème sont d'un seul coup refusées (pourtant, elle n'ont pas changé).
Celà peut arriver aussi avec des nouveaux contacts.
En résumé, je peux répondre à certains mails, mais pas à d'autres pour une raison inconnue.

Ma solution pour le moment : je passe via ma messagerie orange, ce qui est long et fastidieux, et là, plus aucun problème avec les adresses qui ne passent pas sous MAIL.

C'est le problème pour chez moi.


EN DEHORS DE CHEZ MOI :

J'essaie de temps en temps de consulter ma messagerie, via le site d'Orange sur deux postes differents :
Un à mon taff (MAC G5, OSX.4...)
et un chez ma copine, un pc, sous Windows (mais pas vista).

Sur ces deux ordinateurs, pas moyen de me connecter sur ma messagerie Orange, mes identifiant et mot de passe sont bien pris en compte par le site, mais la page rame sans jamais afficher mes mails.

Suis-je plus clair ?


----------



## ntx (20 Octobre 2008)

Dans les deux cas, c'est Orange qui semble en cause (c'est même sûr pour ton second problème) donc vois avec eux.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

c'est un peu plus clair

pour resumer tu as des problemes avec messagerie orange sur mac et PC et que ce soit d'un lieu ou un autre en ligne ou par logicial

or c'est quoi le point commun entre toutes ces situations?
 y en a que 2
toi et orange
Après où est le souci ( erreur  humaine , dde log , serveurs orange , c'est  pas possible pour nous de le dire)

perso je te donnerai un conseil

CHANGE de service email  ( taemporairement ou definitivement)
Prends en un serieux ( orange c'est pas top top)

par exemple gmail dont le pop smtp ou imap sont indépendants du FAI
(si on le regle pour)
c'est du costaud
 gmail peut même recevoir  ton courrier orange( et admirablement en filtrer les spams en passant)  et se charger d' envoyer avec ton adresse orange
plus mille autres services gratosses ( suite bureautique à la office , rss , minisites, gestion collaborative etc etc)


----------



## fbassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Chez moi, aucun problème de messagerie en ligne (via le site d'orange). Juste des problèmes avec application MAIL sur certaines adresses.

Par contre, hors de chez moi, aucune possibilité de lire mes mails, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ma messagerie, que ce soit sur Mac ou PC.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

fais simple
change de messagerie


----------

